# Radio 4 play



## two sheds (Oct 12, 2011)

Bit of a special play from R4 on Radio Downloader at the moment (only on to download for a day or so, though):

"When time was standardised in the 19th century, not everyone was convinced by the idea. Alan Plater drama starring James Bolam"

If you're lucky they'll do the companion play 'Time added on for injuries'


----------



## two sheds (Oct 12, 2011)

Eta - also a couple of Chandlers: The High Window and The Long Goodbye under Saturday Play


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 12, 2011)

what's it called?
Is it the one about the train guard in Wales?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 12, 2011)

'Only a matter of time'. The follow up is about the train guard but you really need to listen to this one first to make sense of the follow up.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 12, 2011)

linky?


----------



## mincepie (Oct 12, 2011)

It shows on the Radio Downloader index list but there is no show to download??

I see it's on iPlayer as coming soon (R4 extra repeat??)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/search?q=only&filter=radio


----------



## two sheds (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah sorry - I've already downloaded them both. I'm happy to put them on YouSendIt or something like if that would help. They are class plays.

http://www.nerdoftheherd.com/tools/radiodld/

is the link - they have loads of r4 and r4playitagain type things on there.


----------



## mincepie (Oct 12, 2011)

But if it's repeated on R4Xtra as iPlayer makes out then it would (i'm guessing) re-appear for me to select on Radio Downloader?


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 12, 2011)

It's "coming soon"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/search?q=Only a matter of time


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 12, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> It's "coming soon"
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/search?q=Only a matter of time



Only a matter of time


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 12, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Only a matter of time


----------



## two sheds (Jun 25, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Bit of a special play from R4 on Radio Downloader at the moment (only on to download for a day or so, though):
> 
> "When time was standardised in the 19th century, not everyone was convinced by the idea. Alan Plater drama starring James Bolam"
> 
> If you're lucky they'll do the companion play 'Time added on for injuries'


 
Only a little late  :

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b007qrqk/Alan_Plater_Only_a_Matter_of_Time/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b007qw0x/Time_Added_on_for_Injuries/

You'll have to be quick, though. They are only available until 27th and 28th June respectively. You can alternatively download them using RadioDownloader.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 25, 2012)

Opened RadioDowloader to be confronted by a list of 20 programmes I still haven't got round to listening to


----------



## Libertad (Jun 25, 2012)

two sheds said:


> You can alternatively download them using RadioDownloader.


 
Thanks for that two sheds. That's going to get well used over the next year or so.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 25, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Thanks for that two sheds. That's going to get well used over the next year or so.


 
Goodoh  yes I've made great use of it over the last year. I think it's just one bloke doing it as a sort of public service.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 25, 2012)

It's a repeat from a year or two ago. A brilliant play indeed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tips - both for the plays and the downloader.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 26, 2012)

The Psychedelic Spy is being repeated on Radio 4 Extra, definitely worth listening to if you haven't heard it before.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Two Sheds. Excellent plays. I'd heard the first one before a couple of years ago and it was great to hear it again. I had no idea there was a second episode.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jun 27, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Goodoh  yes I've made great use of it over the last year. I think it's just one bloke doing it as a sort of public service.


sheds, what am i doing wrong?

installed radiodownloader, found the first part of the play, but can't find a download option.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 27, 2012)

Highlight the radio programme you want and all will become clear.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jun 27, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> Highlight the radio programme you want and all will become clear.


i did, but very little happened. window changed to show the name of the play and a summary on the left, Date and Episode Name as headings on the right hand side, but nothing downloaded and no option to do so


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 27, 2012)

That's where you you highlight it - a download button will appear next to options/favourite/subscribe.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jun 27, 2012)

there's nothing to highlight, just the name and summary on the left, nothing in the right hand pane


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 27, 2012)

oh, that happens sometimes


----------



## two sheds (Jun 28, 2012)

It does sometimes take 20 seconds or so before the link appears in the right hand window, but it looks like Radiodownloader has taken the first one off their lists, perhaps because it's gone from the BBC site. The second one's still up there.

I'll give you a copy of them both when I see you, though. I'd do it via Dropbox if I could work out how.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 28, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> The Psychedelic Spy is being repeated on Radio 4 Extra, definitely worth listening to if you haven't heard it before.


 
Ta for that - I'd passed over it thinking it was a somewhat crap one with a similar name.

And with added Joanna Lumley  - am listening to it at the moment.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump because they're on again. 

*Part 1: Alan Plater - Only a Matter of Time *

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007qrqk*


*Part 2: Alan Plater - Time Added On for Injuries*

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007qw0x*


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 4, 2022)

When I am multitasking streaming podcasts have a tendency to cut out, so, I have switched to radio plays.

Found a few channels on youtube
Oldtuberadio
Radio Drama Archive
Chesterton Radio

Love on the Dole, Lady Vanishes, Vile Bodies, Vortex were all good.

I see there is lots of classics on the web, H G Wells, Wyndham, Tolkien as well.


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 5, 2022)

Also, discovered Archive has a listing of nearly 4,000 radio dramas.


----------

